# Pepperdine MFA Screenwriting Film and Television



## jj45 (Mar 9, 2016)

Does anyone have ay info on Pepperdine's writing program? I got my acceptance for the MFA program about a week ago. The info on the school's website seemed great so I went ahead and applied and now got accepted. I was wondering if anyone has any info or thoughts on the program? 

Thanks!!


----------

